# thinking about next season, wanted to share my idea.



## 85cannabliss (Nov 21, 2007)

as it says im planning for next year, and as i got nothing from my grow this year, its a lone grow this time round. i want to travel,  find a few decent plots,  and feed the soil. i want to mound the soil, so not to get water logged. feed the lower of the soil with potash ,for when the roots reach down there they should be in flower. and then on top of that fish blood for when the roots are only small in the veg stage. 
i plan to start the plants in the garden in april/may, and plant them out when they are about 10". give them a good water, and i mean good because this will be the only hand water they will be getting.
ill be having 3 or 4 plots all of the same strain, and ill be keep ing 1 in the garden. so when that 1 is ready, they all should be. 
then ill only need to take my 2nd trip to see if i have any bud to harvest.

does this sound reasonable?? i just figured, it is a plant, and must have to deal with weather variations in the wild, so they gotta be ok, and if you dont go, you cant leave trails behind. the only draw back to this would be a heatwave or animals. ill just cage around them 2' high, and put some coppr tape at the base. hey these things are just flying around my head atm, and i just wanted to see if i was getting silly, or if i have logic to my ideas.

thanks for the time guys, any critisism or added ideas welcome.

*85C*


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 21, 2007)

ya sounds good. But i would stick sponges in the soil, right next to the plant roots. so when it rains, it will hold water incase of a heatwave.

 also, to keep away animals..deer...spray pigs blood on the foliage around ur plants...not on the plants. and if you have to pee, pee while your there.

 also, the one plant u keep at ur house, make sure its in the same soil, and under the same conditions. and if something is wrong with that one plant, you can assume that theres something wrong with the others.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 21, 2007)

this is simple and easy, u take 4 sponges cut them up into pieces get 1 large fish or 2 small fish and cut them up and put them at the bottom of the hole with the sponges in the ground above that use a 3 inch layer of dirt between the sponges and the fish that will allow slow release of the decomposing fish as well as mix it with a stored water source, then u can go and add ur potash and phos.  good luck bro


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 21, 2007)

as far as caging them in or reflective tape thats a big no no, if u do any sort of caging in it needs to be chicken wire at least 5ft high to keep deer out and all the other smaller rodents, but then again thats also alot easier to spot when it comes to bypasser's, if i were u i'd think about using the elevated 5 gal bucket setup all depending on ur locations, and if there secluded enough go the chicken wire route, but then again if there that well hidden theres no reason u couldn't check on them.  think ur plans over again IMHO


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey there cannabliss,
  Since water can travel very well by capillary action, you have a few more options. townlegend has a great point about the 5 gal bucket up in some dense foilage and painted a good camy to help hide it, then obvious gravity feed to your plants. Another stealth idea is to put a lid on that bucket and bury it along side of where your babies are and then let it provide moisture.
 Since you are going to do the great outdoors thing, I would recommend seeking out those that are very good at stealth grows, and asking a ton of questions. Hookah has a great thought with a sister plant that would share the farther away conditions, and in a way it would be talking to ya about the others ya know ?
  Planning carefully and planning ahead is just smart I think.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2007)

In my outdoor exprience, any type of fish, blood or bone meals will attract critters. 'Coons, coyote, fox, badger, skunk, bears, ect. smell it and dig. These ammendmants are going to be used, mix it in your holes _"at least"_ a month or 6 weeks before you plan to plant. A raw fish should be added an entire season before..IMHO. It takes time to break down into any "useable" form. I garauntee it will attract vermon.
  Your best defense against deer/elk is definately a fence. Animals become accustomed to human odors after a time, and the urine, deoderant soaps, hair, ect. become less effective. 
  Remember, OD guerilla, IS farming. Sometimes everything goes just right, and you are rewarded with a bumper crop. Other times, you may not have a plant survive.
  I've also found that mj does NOT do well if left totally unattended.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 22, 2007)

i plan on bringing some clones out of the closet! if all goes well.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 22, 2007)

This coming spring will be my 6th year growing outdoors. What I tend to do is leave the human hair around. And whenever possible I bring my dogs to pee and poo around all my crops. Deer are my worst problems due to my area being very secluded. Also I reccomend (if you can) shoot some of the animals around there and leave their bodies for cyotes to eat. After the cyotes visit then this will deter deer. Another thing is to place a mineral block a good distance away from your crop so it attracts their attention there instead of to your crop. Often the deer will walk right past your crop in hopes to get to the mineral block. Also when winter time come you know where to hunt  Another thing I do is leave rain buckets out there with a screen on top of them (to block debris) so you cath only water. I have never had a problem with watering though. Well I hope that helps. Oh yeah and if you can try not to plant more than 5 plants in a single plot and try to have as many plots as possible. If a plot is fount I wouldnt want 30 plants being taken from one spot you know? The more plots with less plants will get you less plants taken.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 22, 2007)

i plan on doin a out door grow 2 im a landscaper and i cut this bissness and in the back it is full of woods then it runs into this creek and on the outher side of the creek about 100 yards is railroad tracks and on the outher side of the tracks is all comerical bussenss these buildings are all the same company on bolth sides of the track well since i go their once a week starting febuary 1st through december 9 i figure this is the perfect place plus we have permission to dump our leaves and treelimbs in the wood line ,but any ways i found 2 perfect places 1 is real close to the creek but not close enoff for flooding witch do u guys think will be the best by the creek our not and im wonderin if u can use creek water for the plant ,,but any way it was about a week ago i was back in the woods taking a pee lol and i thought to my self what a good place to grow no won ever goes back their and even if it did get found witch would be prolly a 1 out  of a 1000 chance if not more ive got a good reason to be their so they could not prove it was mine and i get to pull the truck and trailer right back to the wood line to dump our stuff so i could then take in my good planting soil to mix with the nativ soil and no won will ever no  any thing plus no won would even see me back their any way cause the buildings are all prolly 4 football fields away from the woods and non of them face the woods ,,u guys would laff ur buts off if u new where im talkin about planting these any one who lives in the united states has heard of this world wide sometimes goverment contracted companys lol but any ways i cant wait i only hope my plants produce like smokein moms outdoor plants did cause she had like 2 and got like a pound im gonna plant inbetween 20 or 30 so it should give me some good picks for a new journal around then and mabey after harvest my last post in the thread will be a shot of the building lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh my God Hick,
  I almost choked to death laughing at the words OD Guerilla. I was stoned, and it just caught me off gaurd and I can tell you that sprite through your nostrils is not fun. LOL
  So cannabliss, I got another thought you might consider running with. Long time ago a friend of mine took me out to where he had a stealth grow going and I thought it was definitly cool. You plant a whole bunch of rasberrys in a circle at least 5 rows deep. Keep the center hollow like a donut, and drive a tall piece of wood into the ground. Tie a second piece of wood to the first, Kinda looks like this.weed_bbr_patch_kf.jpg
   You can train the brambles to grow pretty tall, and that second piece of wood will act like a door covered with the vines. 5 rows deep and you can't even see the inside. Then you can place some chicken mesh around your plants to protect them from critters. A good size patch will continue to come back year after year and simply grow more and more dense.
   The other thing for you is when I planted outdoors, I looked for a spot that had a huge swarm of mosquitoes all summer long, and I mean to tell you even I hated going there cause I always got chewed. Plants were never found, and the only grow that I ever saw that was, (IMHO), better and stealthier that that was when I was shown a grow that was up in some trees, right up in the canopy.
Like I said, making your plans now is smart thinking, I hope it provides real nice for ya.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

